# Animal Shaped Dilldos



## Quiet269 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Most Viewed Ad for Sept 14:* Bad Dragon (379,648 views)

http://www.Bad-Dragon.com is a website dedicated to Dragon Phallus'...

It got several hits Yesterday (Maybe the Hug a Dragon Day had something to do with it? )

So, for those who were curious, what other sources do you know of?
Only other creator I have heard of is Zeta's Toys: http://www.zoofur.com/


----------



## talakestreal (Sep 15, 2008)

I've only ever heard of those two. It's sort a niche market, I would think. 

Though Thor would make a great conversation piece for any person, regardless of if they were furry or not. Though the folks that actually *use* Thor creep me the hell out more often than not.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 15, 2008)

My jesus.
Thats. Er... Wonderfull? I guess?


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 15, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> I've only ever heard of those two. It's sort a niche market, I would think.
> 
> Though Thor would make a great conversation piece for any person, regardless of if they were furry or not. Though the folks that actually *use* Thor creep me the hell out more often than not.


Thor?


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Sep 15, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> I've only ever heard of those two. It's sort a niche market, I would think.
> 
> Though Thor would make a great conversation piece for any person, regardless of if they were furry or not. Though the folks that actually *use* Thor creep me the hell out more often than not.



some company put out a horse penis dildo called the mr ed was as long as thor but not quite as thick can,t remember the places name now though i wanted a mister eb then put a long automatic floor shift conversion in my truck hake a hole up the center from the base puy a set of those rubber truck nuts on the floor and the horse penis over that to use as my shifter


----------



## talakestreal (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't make me show you a picture of that one. And don't put that term into an image search engine. *shudders*  

Suffice it to say, it's a horse dildo. Modeled from, I think a Clydesdale.  

About the size of the average table lamp.  Thus why I say great conversation piece.  Set it right by the front door.  Show it to guests and such.

I do not, nor will I ever, own a Thor.    I am just perpetually amused by the entire subject.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Sep 15, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Thor?



a humungus equine dildo put out by zeta creations it is as long as a mans arm from the elbow to fist and the flare is the size of a fist maybe a lil wider around


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 15, 2008)

That's a big boy...

Also, Horse Cock shifter?

I thought I was strange


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok I went and looked up Thor: http://www.zoofur.com/thor.html

Wow... I mean... DAMN! 

I could use that as a melee weapon!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2008)

Horse penises scare the fuck out of me. :shock:


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Ok I went and looked up Thor: http://www.zoofur.com/thor.html
> 
> Wow... I mean... DAMN!
> 
> I could use that as a melee weapon!


Why would anyone want that in them.
Blah!
Whatever, they like I guess. o.o;;


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> That's a big boy...
> 
> Also, Horse Cock shifter?
> 
> I thought I was strange



i am always coming up with odd ideas i helps keep stress down, if they made rubber chihuahua penises i could use one on my column shift lever or maybe a fox dildo would work hmmm


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> Why would anyone want that in them.
> Blah!
> Whatever, they like I guess. o.o;;


It's like asking "Mr. Hands" why he did it... No one really knows...


DARKWOLFE said:


> i am always coming up with odd ideas i helps keep stress down, if they made rubber chihuahua penises i could use one on my column shift lever or maybe a fox dildo would work hmmm


lol, that's awesome ^_^ Although, I wouldn't go with anything so public...



lupinealchemist said:


> Horse penises scare the fuck out of me. :shock:


What about regular sized horse penises? Or giant dilldo on puppy? ( http://www.warmandfuzzyfeeling.com )


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Sep 16, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> Why would anyone want that in them.
> Blah!
> Whatever, they like I guess. o.o;;



i wouldn,t want a thor to use exept maybe as a coffee table conservation piece and put it out when the jehova witness people come to my door wanting in to talk about god *i,m rather evil in that way


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

ooo...

Can I beat on the Jehova Witness people with it? That'd be awesome...


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 16, 2008)

ok... i've had didlos b4 but i've never seen one that big...
and why the hell would a dog have a damn penis of a human...
people exagerating nowa days...


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.tapirback.com/tapirgal/gifts/friends/rodents/beaver-plastic-f422.jpg


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> http://www.warmandfuzzyfeeling.com



The link invoked the NFSWF32.DLL curse on my shitty Windows Me and crashed.


----------



## Greasemunky (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd consider this close to bestiality.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

prettycatz said:


> ok... i've had didlos b4 but i've never seen one that big...
> and why the hell would a dog have a damn penis of a human...
> people exagerating nowa days...


 EDIT: Ohh... W&FF... It was a joke add for no good reason. Actually the guy that made it is the same guy that did the Robin Williams Pinata skittles commercial


Nocturne said:


> http://www.tapirback.com/tapirgal/gifts/friends/rodents/beaver-plastic-f422.jpg


That looks kind of odd.. I mean it's too big at the beginning, you wouldn't be able to get it in there...
Have you seen the Pineapple Dildo? 


lupinealchemist said:


> The link invoked the NFSWF32.DLL curse on my shitty Windows Me and crashed.


I said quite clearly it was a puppy with a huge cock... :\


Greasemunky said:


> I'd consider this close to bestiality.


Ok, and?


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Ok I went and looked up Thor: http://www.zoofur.com/thor.html
> 
> Wow... I mean... DAMN!
> 
> I could use that as a melee weapon!



Scout already did: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFoWccK3GjM

<(>_o)^


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> ooo...
> 
> Can I beat on the Jehova Witness people with it? That'd be awesome...



LOL!  Best use of Thor, EVER.  

"Git off muh property! *THUNK*"


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> ooo...
> 
> Can I beat on the Jehova Witness people with it? That'd be awesome...



Hmm, or maybe answer the door dressed in just a towel, holding thor, perhaps having covered it in some chocolate sauce beforehand.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 16, 2008)

imagine getting caught with a dragon dildo sticking out of ya not the greatest of positions to be in also im divided on the subject maybe cause its not that that big a deal


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Scout already did: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFoWccK3GjM
> 
> <(>_o)^


Awesome... lol


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Sep 16, 2008)

The drippy dragon seems like a dream come true to me, but I could never get the money. And I suck at hiding things and my family would lose respect for me if they found it. >_>


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 16, 2008)

Awww, as I expected from the thread title... [/disappointed]


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 16, 2008)

How can one even accommodate for thor?


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> Awww, as I expected from the thread title... [/disappointed]


/e confused...

What did you expect?


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2008)

Dave Tianlong said:


> my family would lose respect for me if they found it. >_>



I'd lose respect for anybody who spent $140 on a dildo.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

Aden said:


> I'd lose respect for anybody who spent $140 on a dildo.


 Not much different from spending $70 on a drawing...


----------



## pheonix (Sep 16, 2008)

Why crow? why?


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I'd buy some of those things just for hitting people with.


----------



## dwitefry (Sep 16, 2008)

Question: do you suppose families would loose more or equal respect for thier child if they found a animal shaped one rather than a regular one? hmmm....

Personally I have no issue with Dildos, of any shape (though I will admit to sniggering occationally at some of the...more unnusually shaped ones) I don't care what you wanna use to get off with so long as it's not, y'know, alive (the family goldfish might be pushing it y'know). Mind I hear you can get just as much pleasure from a one of them crazy vibrating pens as a Â£65 vibrator from Anne Summers.

MeX


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

Truthfully, there are stranger shaped things in the "Normal" Dildo lineup than there are in the Animal Lineup.

I doubt anyone not intimately familiar with animal bits would realize it was shaped after Fido


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 16, 2008)

Animal shaped dildo are just hot lol


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 16, 2008)

I view an anus as a one way street.
So no way is a foreign object getting stuffed in there, not even in funny shapes.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> I view an anus as a one way street.
> So no way is a foreign object getting stuffed in there, not even in funny shapes.


You're missing out on a LOT of stimulation, buddy...

You can actually reach a full climax (quite easily) just from anal stimulation


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> You're missing out on a LOT of stimulation, buddy...



^ Gonna have to agree with this.

Just don't spend $140 to get it.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> You're missing out on a LOT of stimulation, buddy...
> 
> You can actually reach a full climax (quite easily) just from anal stimulation


No, I'm not. >.>


----------



## Nargle (Sep 16, 2008)

Honestly, this topic has made me LOL soooo many times.

But yeah, no interest in any dildos. Pretty content as is. But I still visited those sites for the lulz, and lulz were had XD

Have you seen that DOLPHIN one?? Looks sorta like an orange peeler XD

OWW!!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> You're missing out on a LOT of stimulation, buddy...
> 
> You can actually reach a full climax (quite easily) just from anal stimulation



I think I'll stick with just pawing.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 16, 2008)

at first I was like, wtf is this thread gonna lead to?! but then I saw that nice little orca pic in the homepage, and I was like, oh well... I'll just... stare for a while...


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 16, 2008)

i think that they are disgusting


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

I think it's funny that ya'll "Paw off" to pics of Dragons, and Dolphins, and Dogs, and Cats, Foxes, etc. Yet you don't like the idea of a dildo shaped after the animal you hold lust over...


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I think it's funny that ya'll "Paw off" to pics of Dragons, and Dolphins, and Dogs, and Cats, Foxes, etc. Yet you don't like the idea of a dildo shaped after the animal you hold lust over...


*cough* I prefer human looking penis. >.>


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I think it's funny that ya'll "Paw off" to pics of Dragons, and Dolphins, and Dogs, and Cats, Foxes, etc. Yet you don't like the idea of a dildo shaped after the animal you hold lust over...



You have to consider, though, that some people like anotomically correct animal penises on their furries and some like human penises. And some are in-between. And why the fuck am I talking about this.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I think it's funny that ya'll "Paw off" to pics of Dragons, and Dolphins, and Dogs, and Cats, Foxes, etc. Yet you don't like the idea of a dildo shaped after the animal you hold lust over...



You kidding?  >.-.>  <.-.<  That raptor one was pretty hot.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I think it's funny that ya'll "Paw off" to pics of Dragons, and Dolphins, and Dogs, and Cats, Foxes, etc. Yet you don't like the idea of a dildo shaped after the animal you hold lust over...



Epic win.

/thread


----------



## talakestreal (Sep 16, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> How can one even accommodate for thor?



I had a friend who had a habit of trying to show me pictures of him and his Thor. not my friend anymore. Apparently, lots of stretching.  

I don't actually know of any *females* who like Thor, to be quite honest. Seems like mostly males find it fascinating.  *shrugs* An odd little fact, I suppose.



> I think it's funny that ya'll "Paw off" to pics of Dragons, and Dolphins, and Dogs, and Cats, Foxes, etc. Yet you don't like the idea of a dildo shaped after the animal you hold lust over...



I might lust over what certain dragon cocks look like (spiked/ridged ones are very fascinating looking), but I'm quite aware of how sensitive an area that is down there, and I'm not about to go shoving something with a strange shape into that. I don't know how some people do it, and I really dont' want to know.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 16, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> I had a friend who had a habit of trying to show me pictures of him and his Thor. not my friend anymore. Apparently, lots of stretching.
> 
> I don't actually know of any *females* who like Thor, to be quite honest. Seems like mostly males find it fascinating.  *shrugs* An odd little fact, I suppose.
> 
> ...



I believe it's the "strange shape" that makes it more erotic... I'd imagine so, since it's reaching in places human genitalia's can't... xD 

damn... now I'm curious 0_o

edit: wtf is Thor? other than a god...


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

I've seen weirder stuff on "Normal" sites


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> edit: wtf is Thor? other than a god...


http://www.zoofur.com/thor.html


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> http://www.zoofur.com/thor.html



sry, I don't feel like dying from a freak dildo... uh... giant horse cock dildo... is that even a dildo? or are they just trying to kill the person who buys it?! 0_o


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

It's a Dilldo.

I believe "Mr. Hands" used it in preparation for his famous video (do not google that)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> It's a Dilldo.
> 
> I believe "Mr. Hands" used it in preparation for his famous video (do not google that)



I googled it... not THE most disturbing video... although I was going 0.0 the whole time... xD


----------



## Bambi (Sep 17, 2008)

Some of the dildo's on those sites are pretty unique.

I wouldn't mind trying something exotic, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I googled it... not THE most disturbing video... although I was going 0.0 the whole time... xD


What they don't cover in the video is the fact that he died from that...


----------



## Nargle (Sep 17, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> What they don't cover in the video is the fact that he died from that...



Wait.. what? **Doesn't want to google it, but is extremely curious**


----------



## Takun (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay So Mr. Hands was into sex with horses.

1. Finds horse
2. Horse mounts him
3. Sex
4. ???
5. Profit
6. Rupture colon
7. Die


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, *that's* who that idiot was. Crap, what a way to die.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2008)

The Only reason I would need a dildo like "Thor" is to cockslap my friend for making stupid descisions...

If you want to re-live the event of Mr. Hands, by a fucking five foot, 24 inch wide synthetic horse cock!


Other than that, the shape of them is uncomfortable to look at.


----------



## Azure (Sep 17, 2008)

Animal shaped dildo's.  For when you want to be fucked by a dog, but can't find one willing.   The ultimate in desperation.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Animal shaped dildo's.  For when you want to be fucked by a dog, but can't find one willing.   The ultimate in desperation.



I think you have the perfect Sales pitch!


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Sep 17, 2008)

Aden said:


> I'd lose respect for anybody who spent $140 on a dildo.



I was thinking about living in a retarded family of jehovah's witnesses, but there's that, too. xD;;

As a curious dwaggie I've wanted something kind of close to my fantasies because just pain stroking your penis is rather boring, especially for a male-to-female transexual with no boyfriend. And I just have high requirements.

But yeah, $140 is kind of crazy, especially for me, I'd have to import it because I'm swedish. And going through all that trouble for a dildo would make me lose respect for me as well. o_o


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 17, 2008)

wtf thor is ginormous. and who had enough money and space to buy a 120$ fake horse penis, and the space to hide it


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 17, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> wtf thor is ginormous. and who had enough money and space to buy a 120$ fake horse penis, and the space to hide it


I doubt people would hide it...

It'd be a conversation piece!

We should all pitch in and get Thor for 2, the Ranting Gryphon. In one of his rants he mentions beating cashiers over the head with a penis shaped pillow


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 17, 2008)

an animal shaped dildo of a dildo shaped animal XD. sry I just had to say that


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 17, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I doubt people would hide it...
> 
> It'd be a conversation piece!



Yay! Mantelpiece!

Imagine THAT on top of your fireplace. :3


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I doubt people would hide it...
> 
> It'd be a conversation piece!
> 
> We should all pitch in and get Thor for 2, the Ranting Gryphon. In one of his rants he mentions beating cashiers over the head with a penis shaped pillow


 
"Say hello the the dick of a thousand lincolns you dirty bitch!"

You gotta love 2. ^_^


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 21, 2008)

Chaoswolf666 said:


> an animal shaped dildo of a dildo shaped animal XD. sry I just had to say that


Umm actually, I saw a Dildo shaped like a beaver... a real beaver...



Kirbizard said:


> Yay! Mantelpiece!
> 
> Imagine THAT on top of your fireplace. :3


I don't have a fireplace  Would it be skanky to put as the center piece of the dinning room table?


Russian Rainbow said:


> "Say hello the the dick of a thousand lincolns you dirty bitch!"
> 
> You gotta love 2. ^_^



Thank-you! You reminded me to post links to his funny


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 22, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I don't have a fireplace  Would it be skanky to put as the center piece of the dinning room table?


For dinner parties?

To make those awkward silences, even more awkward. <(n_n)>


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 22, 2008)

Leave it in your bathroom and wait for one of your guests to mention somthing...Act like its modern art XD


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.aspencountry.com/assets/product_images/product_lib/37000-37999/37494.jpg


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 22, 2008)

Whoever pays $120 for something that they are just going to stuff up their ass is insane.

I mean, seriously. Dildos at a similar size to ones that are on that Bad Dragon site are unbelievably cheap, elsewhere.


----------



## talakestreal (Sep 22, 2008)

A friend of mine has a rubber ducky vibrating dildo.  She took a picture of it beside all of her regular duckies. Couldn't even tell which was the naughty one. 

Now that's something that scares me.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 22, 2008)

A rubber ducky doesn't sound like it would feel all that great =(


----------



## Owwin (Sep 22, 2008)

Dildos shaped like animal penises? Not interesting. Dildos shaped like tiny animals? You have caught my attention. But seriously i'm gonna stick with... not sticking things.

I have been looking for funny, and I have found my sanctuary. Surely this is where the gods come to laugh.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 22, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> A friend of mine has a rubber ducky vibrating dildo.  She took a picture of it beside all of her regular duckies. Couldn't even tell which was the naughty one.
> 
> Now that's something that scares me.



All of a sudden the memory of Ernie from Sesame Street singing "Rubber Duckie" is making me ill.


----------



## Owwin (Sep 22, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> All of a sudden the memory of Ernie from Sesame Street singing "Rubber Duckie" is making me ill.


HAHAHAHA! I'm gonna cry. 

EDIT: It does make bath time more fun. That did it, I'm crying.


----------



## talakestreal (Sep 22, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> All of a sudden the memory of Ernie from Sesame Street singing "Rubber Duckie" is making me ill.




I'm a horrible person. The thought makes me giggle. Seriously.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 23, 2008)

So, I am getting curious yet again. 

I usually do this when I have 0 cash to buy anything  least I end up with something I don't really want 

Bad-Dragon is starting to add products at an alarming rate, and Zeta's has several new ones too.

Still wondering if they are the only creators or if anyone knows of more?

^_^


----------



## Takun (Oct 23, 2008)

If you are really interested, go with Bad Dragon.  I'm sure Dragoneer will vouch for them, but from what I here they blow Zeta out of the water and are much more durable.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 23, 2008)

Nargle said:


> A rubber ducky doesn't sound like it would feel all that great =(



Its not penetrative, its just a waterproof vibe for bath/shower play....

(or so I'm told)


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 23, 2008)

The regular ones are not good enough, anymore? They need animal shaped ones to get people to buy them? Do they make animal noises as well? lol "Now sqeel like a pig!"


----------



## Takun (Oct 23, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> The regular ones are not good enough, anymore? They need animal shaped ones to get people to buy them? Do they make animal noises as well? lol "Now sqeel like a pig!"



Well they do feel different...which is the whole sale point....


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 23, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> The regular ones are not good enough, anymore? They need animal shaped ones to get people to buy them? Do they make animal noises as well? lol "Now sqeel like a pig!"


You want a cold nose up your crotch?


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 23, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> You want a cold nose up your crotch?


I suppose its what turns somepeople on.


----------

